# Let see your setups!



## fatalmantis (Jan 19, 2022)

I recently moved into a new space and have been rearranging my setups. I would love to see how you guys keep your mantis.

Here is mine. Its a mix of Deli cups, acrylic terrariums, aquariums, Tupperware, and wire cages for my current 12 species.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 19, 2022)

That looks so nice. Mine is under...Bugatorium


----------



## fatalmantis (Jan 19, 2022)

hibiscusmile said:


> That looks so nice. Mine is under...Bugatorium


Yours is so nice. I love how you attached the nymph cups to the side of the wire shelf. Nice space saving idea.


----------



## agent A (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## fatalmantis (Jan 19, 2022)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


>


Thats awesome. Where do you get those tall cylinder containers? Ive been looking for something around that size


----------



## agent A (Jan 20, 2022)

fatalmantis said:


> Thats awesome. Where do you get those tall cylinder containers? Ive been looking for something around that size


uline


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 20, 2022)

Mine is less a setup and more a spoiled mantis cage.

Of course given all the room and stuff, you can see where my mantis prefers to hang out. :stuart:


----------



## fatalmantis (Jan 20, 2022)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Mine is less a setup and more a spoiled mantis cage.
> 
> Of course given all the room and stuff, you can see where my mantis prefers to hang out. :stuart:


I love the decorations! I can see it at the top, but what species is that?


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 21, 2022)

fatalmantis said:


> I love the decorations! I can see it at the top, but what species is that?


Hahaha, I enjoy decorating for the each holiday, but the Halloween and Christmas stuff tends to hang around year round. The mantis is an adult, male _Stagmomantis limbata_


----------



## The Wolven (Jan 23, 2022)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Mine is less a setup and more a spoiled mantis cage.
> 
> Of course given all the room and stuff, you can see where my mantis prefers to hang out. :stuart:


Do you move your mantis to a smaller container when feeding? (I too had fun spoiled my mantis with Halloween decorations.)


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 26, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Do you move your mantis to a smaller container when feeding? (I too had fun spoiled my mantis with Halloween decorations.)


Most of the time I just use tongs/tweezers or hold a little cup up with food in it for them to snag out of. If I got a shyer eater though, then I will pop them into a smaller cage. Usually I rotate my adult females in this tank, so they tend to be greedy enough to take whatever you offer them. Right now however, he is my only resident mantis so he gets the whole place to himself.


----------



## KatieQuake111 (Feb 23, 2022)

fatalmantis said:


> I recently moved into a new space and have been rearranging my setups. I would love to see how you guys keep your mantis.
> 
> Here is mine. Its a mix of Deli cups, acrylic terrariums, aquariums, Tupperware, and wire cages for my current 12 species.
> 
> ...


Just curious about what you have in the tanks (Bottom shelf shoe rack)


----------



## fatalmantis (Feb 26, 2022)

KatieQuake111 said:


> Just curious about what you have in the tanks (Bottom shelf shoe rack)


I have freshwater shrimp.


----------



## n4c (Mar 13, 2022)

.


----------



## n4c (Mar 13, 2022)

fatalmantis said:


> I recently moved into a new space and have been rearranging my setups. I would love to see how you guys keep your mantis.
> 
> Here is mine. Its a mix of Deli cups, acrylic terrariums, aquariums, Tupperware, and wire cages for my current 12 species.
> 
> ...


this is awesome, where did you get those selving units from?


----------



## fatalmantis (Mar 16, 2022)

n4c said:


> this is awesome, where did you get those selving units from?


The metal shelves are just shoe racks. My neighbor was going to throw them out so I asked for them. I'm not sure where she got them from.


----------



## TheMantisQueen (Sep 9, 2022)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Hahaha, I enjoy decorating for the each holiday, but the Halloween and Christmas stuff tends to hang around year round. The mantis is an adult, male _Stagmomantis limbata_


Are you selling any Stagmomantis Limbata adult males?!


----------

